# My iggys new viv



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Well thought I'd post up some pics of my new viv I built for my iggy. The last viv I bought cost me £400 so I thought I'd try and save some pennys this time, and I am a carpenter by trade so it's only right lol


Firstly I got hold of an old beat up second hand wardrobe, it's about 6ft 3 high. Then I dismantled it, stripped it and made good all the timber.



















Then I re-assembled it and used the shelf from the double wardobe to make the top and bottom parts to take the glass doors.


















Next I dismantled all again so I could stain the timber. I done 3 coats of wood stain in dark oak. Then I done another 3 coats with clear gloss yacht varnish (highly water repellant and goes rock hard). I was advised to use this by the chap who owns the reptile shop I go to (Coldbooded in Rainham essex).
This time when I put it back together I run a small bead of silicone on the joints instead of glue.
I replaced the 4mm ply back board with 9 mm mdf. Makes the whole unit stronger and it's better for fixing stuff to
I also cut a hole in the left side and sealed off one of the shelves to make like a cool area or hide or I may even put his food in there.

























Next was the glass. Luckely I got the glass for nothing through work. I used 6mm toughened.










I wasn't sure what to use as backround, everytime I've used those paper backrounds calvin just rips them to shreads. So I got some 11mm chip board, gave it 1 coat of stain to give a light brown colour then 3 coats of yacth varnish to seal it all and make it hard so it didn't crumble.
I was unsure of the effect but since putting it in and the logs I think it looks really nice.


















Then fitted the lights, 160w powersun and a ceramic bulb and put the plants in and it's about done.
He's not in it yet as I've got to get another heat source for lower down. The top half of the tank is heated fine but the bottom half is only getting to about 70/5. The pet shop said thats fine because if he gets cold he'll go up top but personely I'd feel a bit better if it was a bit warmer than that down low. 
Anyway here it is,:2thumb:


































What do you think, looks ok eh,
Cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks the nuts mate.

could tell you were a carpenter with the sander. A proper one instead of a B&Q budget jobbie.. lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

that is really stunning - neat job!! is that a little dark hide for him at the left hand side of the viv? thats epic :no1:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> is that a little dark hide for him at the left hand side of the viv? thats epic :no1:


Yeh I was quite pleased with that idea, I'm gonna put his food in there as well:2thumb:


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow really nice job


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks fab mate, a really good job!............what you doing in february, my shed is going up and I need a massive viv for my boas....:2thumb:


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW!! :notworthy:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

MSL said:


> That looks fab mate, a really good job!............what you doing in february, my shed is going up and I need a massive viv for my boas....:2thumb:


 
Cheers,

Well you never know, i'm in Essex as well gimme a shout if you get stuck:2thumb:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

That looks absolutely awesome! I wish I was your iggy! :lol2::notworthy:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for coments people, glad you liked it:2thumb:. 
I was thinking about maybe doing some more and selling them on ebay or something. I could keep getting old furniture, cupoards, wardrobes tv cabinets etc etc, re-furb them and convert them, I could do them to order, colour, style, size. I'm getting carried away now:lol2: Food for thought though:lol2:


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great! :2thumb:


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

Well done!! Looks brilliant! Can I ask, how old is your iggy? And how long will he live in this for? I dont own one but am thinking about getting one in a few years.

Aoifetanty


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> Well done!! Looks brilliant! Can I ask, how old is your iggy? And how long will he live in this for? I dont own one but am thinking about getting one in a few years.
> 
> Aoifetanty


 
He's about 10 now but he's not that big really. I'll probably get a few years out of this tank depending on how quick he grows but when he does get a bit big for it I'll remove the shelves on the left and make it into one big viv:2thumb:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Very good. Just out of interest how much did this project cost you. :notworthy:


----------



## mph0809 (Dec 8, 2008)

WOW, realy great you've done there:2thumb::no1:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

wow thats a great one. looks amazing


----------



## jr-reptiles (Jan 2, 2009)

awsome viv dude i got a recued iguana.


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

amazing iggy house mate, can you come and build mine :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow this is stunning i love how you have left that bit for extra space! 

nice one!!!!!!!!


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

herpzane said:


> Very good. Just out of interest how much did this project cost you. :notworthy:


 
The wardrobe was free, the glass I got free through work and the rest was about £130/50. So not to bad considering my last viv was about £400 for everything lights aswell, and it was basically a laminated chip board box. 
I was lucky to get the glass free, think that would of been exspensive 6mm toughened.
:2thumb:


----------



## Creative Junkie (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow thats brilliant, im currently looking for a hatchling iggy, and when it grows my friend who is also a carpenter says he'll help me build a big VIV, i just hope it turns out as nice as yours!


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Absolutly fantastic idea  well done, is it big enough for your igg though? i know they need a fair bit of space when fully grown


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

bril job :2thumb:
im jealous


----------



## mell (Aug 13, 2008)

looks fab what a lucky igg
can you come and make me one :lol2:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Absolutly fantastic idea  well done, is it big enough for your igg though? i know they need a fair bit of space when fully grown


 
Cheers:2thumb:, Yeh plenty big enough for him at the mo, it looks alot bigger when your standing next to it, the photo doesn't do it justice. I'm 6ft2 and it's taller than me by a couple of inches. When he does get a bit big for it i'll take the centre piece out to make it wider. Won't do him when he's fully grown though but i'll knock something else before then.:2thumb:

He's in it in this pic, 









One thing I'm gonna do is put a couple more horizontal logs in and change the layout a touch, that one he is sitting on is abit steep at the bottom so it's waisted. Also I'm putting some more green stuff in:2thumb:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

A few updated pics, just added some more plants. Tomorrow I'm getting some more logs, give him a few more bits to climb on. Also think I need to get another uv for lower down:2thumb:.




























: victory:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

that is amazing matey ive been thinking about building something along these lines for years just never got round to it oneday i will build one then take in one of many of the unwanted rescue iggys that seem to pop up all the time :no1:


----------

